# Gnomenfussball!



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

Hab grad im Offtopic Forum was lustiges entdeckt und bin so frei mal per Copy Paste das hier einzufügen 

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13705573719&sid=3

Passend zur WM stellt sich ein Gnom als Ball bereitwillig zur Verfügung. 

Regeln gibt es nur folgende: 

- ihr könnt mit dem Ball machen was ihr wollt solange ihr euch an die Forenregeln haltet 

- auch Mods sind willkommen und dürfen den Ball auch quer durch die Unterforen treten 

- wer den Ball kaputt macht postet am Ende seines Posts ein "BALL KAPUTT!" 

- mit kaputten Bällen kann man nicht "spielen" 

- wird der Ball kaputt kann sich ein weiterer Gnomenball freiwillig aufs Spielfeld werfen 

- wird der Ball kaputt kann er von einer heilfähigen Klasse "repariert" werden 

- sind zwei oder mehr Bälle zugleich am Spielfeld sein sollte schnellstmöglich einer kaputt gemacht werden (bevor es der Schiedsrichter bemerkt! (

Copyright by Benebella / Nathrezim

Also spielt so fair wie möglich und habt Spass dabei :-D

*Anpfiff* 

*kickt den Ball in Richtung Hordentor*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juni 2010)

erklär mir das mal bitte genauer ^^

btw : *Ball kaputt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> erklär mir das mal bitte genauer ^^
> 
> btw : *Ball kaputt*
> 
> ...



-.- ist doch nicht so schwer >.>

Ein Gnom (wir nennen ihn mal Heavens) stellt den Ball dar, nun kannst du z.B. posten *Velvet tritt den Gnomenball ins Aus, Einwurf* dann der nächste Spieler *Userxyz wirft denn ball auf den dicken Tauren, der Taure tritt drauf, BALL KAPUTT* >.>

Dann kommt n neuer gnom ins spiel oder ne heilerklasse rezzt ihn 

und so geht das dann halt weiter

also

*Thoor scheint alleine auf dem Feld zu sein und zieht aus dem Mittelfeld richtung horde tor ab*


----------



## Azot (16. Juni 2010)

Der Horde Tormann ist ein Jäger und schickt sein Pet auf den Ball los. Ball zerplatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Juni 2010)

Azot schrieb:


> Der Horde Tormann ist ein Jäger und schickt sein Pet auf den Ball los. Ball zerplatzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GVerwirrter Gnom trippelt auf das Spielfeld und wird von Thoor spontan als Ball benutzt!


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juni 2010)

Dragon1 benutzt Nitroboosts, und der Mensch Schurke kretscht Thoor mit beiden Fuessen rein, kickt aber dabei denn Ball ins Out.


----------



## Thoor (17. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dragon1 benutzt Nitroboosts, und der Mensch Schurke kretscht Thoor mit beiden Fuessen rein, kickt aber dabei denn Ball ins Out.



Schiedsrichter zeigt Dragon 1 die gelbe karte, thoor schmettert den Gno.... BALL! auf einen Mitallianzspieler welcher ihn perfekt mit der brust annimmt :<


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

Soladra NOOOOOOOOOOIIIINt so laut, das der Gnom von der Schallwelle quer durchs Stadion geschleudert wird.


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2010)

The Paladin fängt den Gnom mit der Brust ab und Haut mit seinem großen Hammer drauf so Stark es geht. Gnom fliegt 3 Meter weit.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2010)

Dragon1 sprintet durch das ganze feld, legt sich wieder zu sehr in zeug, trifft zwar diesmal keinen mitspieler, aber der ball fliegt viele viele meter nach oben, und faellt einem Hordenspieler direkt vor die Fuesse.


----------



## RedShirt (1. Juli 2010)

ich muß dauernd and das Geräusch denken, wenn Gnome (z.B. Tanks) getroffen werden.
"autsch" in ganz schrill.

Hihi, sehr lustig, sich so den Ball vorzustellen.


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

*Barracudar schaut verwirrt* "was denn das..." *er untersucht den ball...riecht dran, leckt ihn ab, stetzt sich rauf und weiß nichts damit anzufangen und geht weg*
*PLINK* *IDEE*
*er dreht sich um fängt an seelenfeuer zu casten und schleudert den ball mit samt den casts richtung alli tor* (das ne flanke macht was draus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (1. Juli 2010)

Während die Menge an Fans noch Barracudars gelungene Flanke bejubelt nähert sich am Himmel langsam eine Staubwolke dem Stadion, welches je verstummt. Durch den Staub hindurch können die Anwesenden nach einiger Zeit ein Raumschiff erkennen, das sich dem Spielfeld im Landeanflug nähert.  
Mit einem metallischen Klicken öffnet sich die Luke des Schiffes und ein Draenei tritt in das Licht. Verdutzt blickt er sich um und entdeckt einen Gnom vor sich liegen. Erinnerungen an längst vergangene Tage auf Argus werden in ihm wach und er durch lebt noch einmal das Gefühl des Gnomenfußball-Champions der er einmal war. 
"Chaaaaaaaarge!", brüllt er gefolgt von einem fürchterlichen Ansturm auf den, noch immer von der Landung, verwirrten Gnom und kickt ihn quer über das ganze Feld in Richtung des Horde-Strafraums.


dragon1 Sprint an und durch da...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2010)

...der Ball erwischt ihn auf den Hinterkopf, Dragon1 fliegt mit dem gesicht in den Schlamm!
Doch zur allgemeinen verwunderung fliegt der Ball nicht in sein eigenes Tor, sondern richtung Horde-Tor, und das mit einer unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

Barracudar berechnet die fluglaufbahn...und fängt den ball mit einem Inferno ab. Nun hat die Hordemannschaft einen 12 Spieler...nurleider war die Wucht des Aufpralls so groß das der Gnomball explodierte...schade, rote Karte für das Inferno wieder 11 Spieler...und kein ball wtf o0


----------



## Asayur (1. Juli 2010)

*Asayur betritt die Tribüne und wirft einen "freiwilligen" Mitgn... Ball ins Spielfeld*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*köpft den Ball in richtung Hordetor*


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

Dragon1 bereitet sich kurz vor, rennt dann wieder mit einer abnormalen Geschwindigkeit los, macht einen wunderschoenen Volley, der Gnom fliegt noch schneller richtung Hordetor, uuuuuund...


..Stange! Der Ball hat eine so Hohe Geschwindigkeit, das der Ball jetzt richtung Allianztor fliegt!


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar beschwört sich eine Verdammniswache, setzt sich auf ihren Rücken und fliegt dem Gnom hinterher. Noch im Flug springt er ab und erwischt den Ball mit der Pike, leider am Tor vorbei, aber der Allianz-Keeper war noch dran. Ecke für Die Horde...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

Dragon1 sprintet (wie imer) herum wie ein verrueckter, versucht gleich 3 Spieler zu decken. (Wobei diese 3 Spieler 2Allis und 1 Hordi sind)


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

Soladra brüllt: "Dragon du Depp hör auf unsere Leute zu decken!" und wartet auf den Eckball


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar tauscht sich selber gegen Littlebigman aus, dieser soll die Ecke machen und das Runde ins Eckige befördern. Little holt aus und zieht ab, der Gnom fliegt schneller als eine Netherschwinge es je könnte. leider stand Dragon1 im Weg und klärt die Lage....Barracudar wird wieder eingewechselt.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dragon1 schaut verwirrt auf den Ball vor seinen fuessen, Tritt ihn dann so wie er es schon tausende male bei Magiern gemacht hat, und der Ball fliegt in einem Hohen Bogen, direkt zu Soladra.[/font]


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

Soaldra Stoppt den Ball, täuscht einen Rückpass vor und ziehlt aufs Tor, schießt... NEIN!!! Der Ball wurde gehalten! GAr nicht so einfach, an nem fetten Tauren vorbeizuschießen...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

Dragon1 grinst, wirft etwas hinter den Richter.
Dieser ist einen moment abgelenkt, und merkt nicht wie Dragon1 mit Schattenschritt und Kopfnuss den Tauren kurz ausschaltet, und passt zu Soladra, die ungedeckt vor dem Tor steht!


Um die sache noch zu erleichtern pustet er unauffaellig dem naechstgelegenen Hordler ein wenig Staub ins Gesicht.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

Schießt den Ball in die Torecke und hüpft vor Freude wie ein Kannienchen auf und ab.

"Ich hab getroffen, ich hab getroffen! Give mir five, dragon!"


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

In seiner ueblichen hyperaktiven art rennt Dragon1 Soladra engegen, gibt ihr high five.
Allerdings wirbelt es den Staub auf, den Dragon1 davor zum blenden verwendet hatte, und beide Spieler sind kurz geblendet!

"Ah meine AUgen! Sorry, passiert mir immer wieder"


----------



## Asayur (2. Juli 2010)

Anstoss Horde und rein aus Jux und doller schiesst Asayur die Geblendeten dragon und Sola ein wenig ab *fg*


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2010)

Das Problem: Mittlerweile ist der Schiedsrichter wieder aufs Spiel aufmerksam geworden!
Nach dem ersten abgefeuerten Pfeil schrillt die Pfeife. Foul!


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl geht nach langer Zeit an diesem leeren und verlassenen Fußballfeld vorbei und findet am Spielfeld einen einsamen Gnomenball rumliegen, der auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hat. Er sieht sich kurz um, ob keiner in der Nähe ist und beginnt ein wenig zu tribbeln.


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2010)

Der stark Hyperaktive Schurke Dragon1 kommt als erster nach der Mittagspause zurueck, in einer hand eine Kodoschnitzelsemmel in der anderen ein Rattenkebab. Waehrend er auf die anderen wartet geht er ungeduldig hin und her.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

*Asayur zündet "zufällig" Dragon1 ein wenig an*
Ups, sorry, Fairplay und so ... Isst du das Rattenkebap noch?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Soladra kommt ebenfalls aufs Spielfeld, sieht, das dragon1 schon da is und kippt sich schnell den Rest ihrer Pommestüte in den Mund, schlüpft in ihre Fußballschuhe und kommt immernoch kauend bei dragon1 an.

"Brauchste n bissl Hilfe?"


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

"Hey das ist Unfair!"

*Asa schnappt sich den Ball und schiesst eine lange Flanke richtung Allianz Tor*


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

Laris Untote Priesterin zückt ihren Zauberstab... BRRRRZZZZZ...
Schade, kein Tor, aber wer wollt nochmal gegrillten Gnom? *Ball kaputt*


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2010)

Der immernoch leicht rauchende Dragon1 flucht Richtung Asayur, das Rattenkebab ist jetzt nicht mehr geniessbar. Dragon1 lächelt dümmlich, geht in verstohlenheit und Kippt Asayur aus Rache den verkohlten Kebab hinter den Kragen. 
Dann putzt er sich die Haende ab und sprintet los um einen neuen Gnom zu holen.

Bald ist er wieder da, mit einer pummeligen, fast runden, rosahaarigen Gnomin, gabelt auf und macht einen hohen pass zu Sola.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Soppt den Ball, aber de Langen Ohren sind im Weg und verhinderen einen sauberen Rückköpper zu Dragon. Der Ball trudelt ins aus


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

"Yummi, verkohltes Rattenkebab mit Halswirbeln, danke Dragon1"

*Asayur sprintet mit atemberaubender Geschwindigketi (für einen Untoten) richtung Sola, leider bleibt er mit dem Bein am sich immernoch in Verstohlenheit befindenden Dragon1 hängen, worauf er sich der Länge nach hinlegt und ein paar Knochen verliert*


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

Dragon1 rennt panisch hin und her, fasst sich an den Kopf. 
Als er sich ein wenig beruhigt hat, hilft er Asayur auf und reicht ihm einen Knochen der daneben liegt.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

blickt Dragon1 verwirrt an.

"Also wer bekommt jetz nochmal den Einwurf? Wir oder Die?"


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

"Ichbinnichtschulderistdagegengerannt" rattert Dragon1 seinen Text ab, den er ein paar mal zu oft vor dem Spiegel wiederholt hat.


----------



## Skikurt (14. August 2010)

eisige Kälte umhüllt das Spielfeld und ein Todesritter beschreitet das Stadion welcher den Ball nimmt einen Freistoß schießt und diesen mit voller Wucht in den Strafraum der Horde kickt


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Soladra flucht über die Kälte, setzt sich schnell die mitgenommen Ohrschützer auf und rennt in den Strafraum der Horde, grätscht den Ball, schießt.. Aber der Gnom bleibt am abstehenden Horn des Tauren hängen, der gerade in den Torraum pieselt.

Ball Kaputt.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

*Warlock Kuya feart neuen Gnomball aufs Spielfeld* Anstoss!


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2010)

NITROBOOTS SPRINTEN GESCHWINDIGKEITSTRANK KALTBLUETIGKEIT EVASION PREPARATION SPRINTEN! 
Dragon1 hat den Ball, und schiesst ihn mit voller Kaltbluetigkeit aufs Horde - Tor...von der Mittelfeldlinie, aber mit Wucht.


----------



## Fenrieyr (22. September 2010)

zwischenstand=
298472893 zu 0 für die Allianz!
Alle bälle werden eingesammelt um weiter wie gewohnt zuspielen.
.
.
.
.anpfif!


----------

